# SOLD Sears / Garnet stencil amp $50. Montreal area



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com





Garnet stencil amp; solid state


http://www.garnetamps.com/stencil.htm


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Already gone!


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Lincoln said:


> Already gone!


Sold to a member ? Or you don't know. 
I update


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Latole said:


> Sold to a member ? Or you don't know.
> I update


I don't know. I brought the add up from your link and it said "sold". Maybe Frenchy99 ???


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Not me! staying quiet... plus this was a solid state.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Frenchy99 said:


> Not me! staying quiet... plus this was a solid state.


I'd be willing to "tube" one of those at that price.  

They sure sold a lot of Traynor and Garnet stuff in Quebec.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> They sure sold a lot of Traynor and Garnet stuff in Quebec.


Big music scene down here... Plus Montreal was The City to be in back in the 70`s... Even John Lennon stayed here...


----------

